# Alpha Protocol Trailer Showcases ‘Marburg’



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Alpha Protocol Trailer Showcases ‘Marburg’*
04/26/2010 Written by Zak Islam










After receiving several delays, Sega and Obisidian Entertainment will finally be releasing their upcoming third-person action RPG title, Alpha Protocol, next month. The developers have released a new trailer for the title, which showcases one of the game’s characters.






*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

